# New Set Up



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I started purchasing audio equipment for my 94 Fleetwood. I would like to know what you guys think. I will post what I have purchased already. :biggrin: 


Amp For Subs. TYPE RF X6.A











Subs, 2 of these T212D2 











One of these T8004 for my components . 











I still dont have any of the inside speakers. I need to buy 4 of the 6 1/2 and 2 6X9 for the car. I am unsure of which ones to get? Any suggestions? Thoughts?

:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

lOl A RETAILERS DREAM


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slim Thug_@Apr 16 2005, 02:27 PM
> *lOl  A RETAILERS DREAM
> [snapback]3009592[/snapback]​*



Humm..Dont know what you mean homie. Yeah so far its all Rockford...but I like their stuff..so.... :dunno: :dunno: 

Dont get mad at me for buying good shit! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Humm..Dont know what you mean homie. Yeah so far its all Rockford...but I like their stuff..so....  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> Dont get mad at me for buying good shit!  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3009601[/snapback]​*


Yea since its sold at best buy its good shit :uh:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slim Thug_@Apr 16 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Yea since its sold at best buy its good shit :uh:
> [snapback]3009607[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Dont get mad at me if you cant afford it :biggrin:


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 02:46 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Dont get mad at me if you cant afford it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3009608[/snapback]​*



Wow you are running off at the mouth. Lets see I also go by "Master_shake" and a few other names from years psat on here, lets talk about afford it...

Lets see my last system consisted of 2 12" l7 1004 dual 2 ohm models and two 1100d's and about $750 worth of crystal mids/highs

Dont talk to me about afford it best buy bitch


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

LoL let me entertain myself a little more... if Iwas a cheap bastard would I have....


(I know this is computer related, but im sure I have spent well over the amount you have on your shit)

Asus A8V-E Deluxe MB
2 GB Corsair OCX RAM DDR4000
(2 x) WD 250 gb HDD's ATA RAID2
ATI 9800PRO 256 OC'D
AMD 3800+ (64bit)

Look at some of those retail prices, makes your little car audio shit look like baby money.

Oh yea I will post some pics too for your "poor" ass


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slim Thug_@Apr 16 2005, 04:04 PM
> *LoL let me entertain myself a little more... if  Iwas a cheap bastard would I have....
> (I know this is computer related, but im sure I have spent well over the amount you have on your shit)
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I know you dont want to start talking about computer shit kid 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I am a Senior Field Engineer Lead Kid... You dont want to talk to me about your home computer .... If you come at me you better do it with Rack servers bro. .. Thanks for making me laugh tho.. i needed that :biggrin: 

Ohh and TTT

I still want somebody with AUDIO experience to give me some tips :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn man.......so what now whoever's shit cost the most is the best or what......this is stupid, you guys are arguing over who paid more for their shit... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slim Thug_@Apr 16 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Wow you are running off at the mouth. Lets see I also go by "Master_shake" and a few other names from years psat on here, lets talk about afford it...
> 
> Lets see my last system consisted of 2 12" l7 1004 dual 2 ohm models and two 1100d's and about $750 worth of crystal mids/highs
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ohh nooo .. Dont tell me i ran into the Real Slim Shaddy .. Internet Gansta!!

Dont Waste my time Kid.. If you dont have nothing to say... Shut The F..Up :biggrin: 

I Didnt tell your dumb ass to come on here talking shit


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Apr 16 2005, 04:24 PM
> *damn man.......so what now whoever's shit cost the most is the best or what......this is stupid, you guys are arguing over who paid more for their shit... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3009777[/snapback]​*


He started it bro. I just came on here to get some help and he started talking smack 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 06:37 PM
> *He started it bro. I just came on here to get some help and he started talking smack
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3009804[/snapback]​*


actually, your the one who told him not to get mad cause he couldnt afford it..... :uh:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Apr 16 2005, 04:42 PM
> *actually, your the one who told him not to get mad cause he couldnt afford it..... :uh:
> [snapback]3009813[/snapback]​*



I didnt tell him to come in here and start hatin.. Damn .. forget about the topic..its falling off the map

This is the first thing i told his stupid ass ...
"""Humm..Dont know what you mean homie. Yeah so far its all Rockford...but I like their stuff..so.... 

Dont get mad at me for buying good shit!"""""

Then he came with this shit >>>
"""Yea since its sold at best buy its good shit """""

WTF!!! I havent even mentioned how much i paid for my shit. If he doesnt like it .. Thats fine by me ..Move the fuck along !! I didnt start a " I paid more than you did Topic"


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Does anybody have any suggestions on some good components :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 04:22 PM
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I know you dont want to start talking about computer shit kid
> ...



Well you dont seem too knowledgeable if your buying a grip of Rockford shit. Your prolly just some little Pakasani poor bastard, another ETHUG LoL

You aint worth the time homie.

Go buy some more best buy shit :0


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Slim Thug_@Apr 16 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Well you dont seem too knowledgeable if your buying a grip of Rockford shit. Your prolly just some little Pakasani poor bastard, another ETHUG LoL
> 
> You aint worth the time homie.
> ...



You know what homie .. I am not even going to respond to to that.. I am not in the states right now .. ETHUG? Please .. ..lets do this ...

Lets drop the whole deal and go our merry ways. You dont like what i bought ..cool thats your opinion..I will respect it.. If you are so knowledgable why dont you tell me what components to get for the inside of the fleetwood :biggrin: 

Thats what this post is all about in the first place


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey best buy is having a rockford sale, lets so browse together!!


By the way read on any pro audio forum, those subs crack all the time!

good luck


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 04:09 PM
> *I started purchasing audio equipment for my 94 Fleetwood.
> I would like to know what you guys think.
> I will post what I have purchased already.
> [snapback]3009552[/snapback]​*


I just want to point out his statement I marked in red...
Everyone take note of it, look at it good...

If you come here and post equipment you already bought and ask, 
"what you guys think", expect to get clowned unless you actually bought good equipment...
The better thing to do is ask BEFORE you buy...
None of us really care what you ALREADY BOUGHT to be quite honest...
You can try to "e-own" me now, have fun...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 04:09 PM
> *I still dont have any of the inside speakers. I need to buy 4 of the 6 1/2 and 2 6X9 for the car. I am unsure of which ones to get? Any suggestions? Thoughts?
> [snapback]3009552[/snapback]​*


I think the only logical thing to do at this point is to get RF, don't you think?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 17 2005, 06:07 AM
> *I just want to point out his statement I marked in red...
> Everyone take note of it, look at it good...
> 
> ...



This is interesting... The only reason i posted what I already bought was so that someone with some Audio knowleadge could tell me what he tough would be good for the " INSIDE " of the car. All I keep hearing is " Well you bought this brand so now all your shit should be the same " 

I am pretty AWARE that nobody cares what I ALREADY bough !! I Bought it for me ... I didnt think that it would be such an issue. I am sorry I didnt buy shit you like !! But like I said .. I bought it for me .. Not for you .. For some reason everybody focused on what I bought instead of the question that i asked...



> * I still dont have any of the inside speakers. I need to buy 4 of the 6 1/2 and 2 6X9 for the car. I am unsure of which ones to get? Any suggestions? Thoughts?*





> *I think the only logical thing to do at this point is to ger RF, don't you think?*


I dont think so. I think there is plenty of shit out there that would work. But im sorry i came onto your fuking Car Audio topic with Car Audio questions.. I will get help from somewhere else  Ohh and I am not a fkng ethug..I didnt ASK any of you what AMPS I should get. and I didnt start this shit either.


Now for SlimThug, I am fully aware that you dont even know where I am at right now homie.. I fuking wish i could go to the nearest Best Buy. They dont have any of those in Iraq. 

No need to respond to this ... as far as I am concerned it is a dead issue.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Again... 



> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 16 2005, 04:09 PM
> *I started purchasing audio equipment for my 94 Fleetwood.
> I would like to know what you guys think.
> I will post what I have purchased already.
> [snapback]3009552[/snapback]​*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 17 2005, 05:09 PM
> *Again...
> [snapback]3012770[/snapback]​*



Outstanding...tell me this...Did you comment on anything? I didn’t buy good shit? I don’t know but it sounds like an opinion to me .. not a FACT. I have read enough post on this Forum "Car Audio" to understand that all you like to do is praise your shit and clown everybody else’s. I am not competing at a damn sound off or anything like that. This is going to be my daily. 

Now once again… If you don’t have any suggestions for the inside components; than just stay off the topic. I don’t really care if you like the Amps/Subs it doesn’t matter.

You made your point. Now can we move on :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what's your budget for your "inside" speakers?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2005, 05:44 PM
> *what's your budget for your "inside" speakers?
> [snapback]3012891[/snapback]​*



I dont really want to go over 300 bucks.  But I am open to suggestions :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so 300 bucks just for the front speakers then?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

No not really. I am looking for four 6 1/2 and one set of 6/9's I hope i dont have to spend 300 a set :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 17 2005, 08:17 PM
> *No not really. I am looking for four 6 1/2 and one set of 6/9's  I hope i dont have to spend 300 a set  :0
> [snapback]3013035[/snapback]​*


don't bother with your rear speakers...i wouldn't even use any back there.

your ears are pointed towards the front of your body for a reason.... :biggrin: 

i'd spend that 300(or whatever amount) on a bitchin' set of components for the front and call it a day.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you know of a good set :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 17 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Do you know of a good set  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3013062[/snapback]​*


hmm...

Image Dynamics Chameleon CXS64

jl xr650csi 

mb quart pce-216


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 17 2005, 07:28 PM
> *I have read enough post on this Forum "Car Audio" to understand that
> all you like to do is praise your shit and clown everybody else’s.
> [snapback]3012839[/snapback]​*


I challenge you to find ONE place where I praised anything I own and clowned what someone else has in the same place...
I never talk about what I own on this forum...
There is less than five people that post here that actually have an idea of what I own and that's because I know them outside of this forum...
With that said, I believe you have me mixed up with someone else...
You may however have noticed that when I see shit, I call it shit...
I'm not here to make friends, I'm not here to be your buddy...
I didn't clown your equipment, Master Shake beat me to it...
I simply pointed out that you asked for "what you guys think", 
so he told you and now you have sand in your vagina...
So have a great day, Detective Sandy Vagina...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2005, 06:36 PM
> *hmm...
> 
> Image Dynamics Chameleon CXS64
> ...



I will check them out :biggrin: Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 17 2005, 08:46 PM
> *
> So have a great day, Detective Sandy Vagina...
> [snapback]3013147[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 17 2005, 08:50 PM
> *I will check them out :biggrin:  Thanx :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3013173[/snapback]​*


those are pretty much around the 300 mark...shop around


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 17 2005, 06:46 PM
> *I challenge you to find ONE place where I praised anything I own and clowned what someone else has in the same place...
> I never talk about what I own on this forum...
> There is less than five people that post here that actually have an idea of what I own and that's because I know them outside of this forum...
> ...



:biggrin: Your funny. :biggrin: but i dont care.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 17 2005, 08:52 PM
> *:biggrin:  Your funny.  :biggrin:  but i dont care.
> [snapback]3013187[/snapback]​*


No, I'm right, you know it, you hate it and I know you care... 
Noobs always care... :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 17 2005, 06:54 PM
> *No, I'm right, you know it, you hate it and I know you care...
> Noobs always care...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3013198[/snapback]​*



:nono: :nono: :biggrin: 

After all this and you havent mentioned one set of components you think would work :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 17 2005, 08:57 PM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> After all this and you havent mentioned one set of components you think would work  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3013205[/snapback]​*


I really don't see it happening either...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 17 2005, 06:59 PM
> *I really don't see it happening either...
> [snapback]3013213[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=150683]


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 18 2005, 07:04 PM
> *[attachmentid=150683]
> [snapback]3018127[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Dont worry I am still looking bro.  But dont look for no updates lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 18 2005, 09:47 PM
> *:biggrin:  Dont worry I am still looking bro.    But dont look for no updates lol
> [snapback]3018361[/snapback]​*


Updates on what?
Your RF equipped caddy bucket?
Hardly man, hardly... :uh:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 18 2005, 07:51 PM
> *Updates on what?
> Your RF equipped caddy bucket?
> Hardly man, hardly...  :uh:
> [snapback]3018385[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: my car is a bucket ..lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 18 2005, 09:53 PM
> *my car is a bucket
> [snapback]3018399[/snapback]​*


You said it... :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 18 2005, 07:55 PM
> *You said it...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3018414[/snapback]​*



You think its funny to edit my post ?? Edit this one too bitch. I'm a little punk.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 18 2005, 10:24 PM
> *I'm a little punk.
> [snapback]3018567[/snapback]​*


Indeed... :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

RF components are good if your just hookin them up to a head unit...i've never heard them hooked to an amp...i have the RF 3-way 6x9 hooked to my head unit, and it's loud and clear...and with the headunit up just half way, i hear the music word for word about 20-30 yards away(and yes it is clear/undistorted)...i honestly see nuthin wrong with RF components except for bass response (but thats why we have sub's so who cares if the 6x9's arent the bassiest of them all) unless your goal is to bust your eardrums and the eardrums of small kids with in a half-mile radius....

i mean if you wanna be crazy with your shit, then go with what the other guy said, but if not, then just finish it with RF components...

my 6x9's havent let me down at all (if i were to get a panasonic headunit like brahma suggested, i might be able to hear how they sound with the volume 3/4 of the way up to full)

and my kicker 05ks series 5.25"'s are adding to Big-Red's sweet symphony as well...

just my experience

-qs


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 19 2005, 09:10 AM
> *Indeed...  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3020689[/snapback]​*



You have nothing better to do.... I think you are using your priviles there a bit too much. Like i said if you have nothing to say stay off the post. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 19 2005, 09:56 AM
> *RF components are good if your just hookin them up to a head unit...i've never heard them hooked to an amp...i have the RF 3-way 6x9 hooked to my head unit, and it's loud and clear...and with the headunit up just half way, i hear the music word for word about 20-30 yards away(and yes it is clear/undistorted)...i honestly see nuthin wrong with RF components except for bass response (but thats why we have sub's so who cares if  the 6x9's arent the bassiest of them all)  unless your goal is to bust your eardrums and the eardrums of small kids with in a half-mile radius....
> 
> i mean if you wanna be crazy with your shit, then go with what the other guy said, but if not, then just finish it with RF components...
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I really dont want to bust the ear drums of small children :biggrin: . I just want the sound to be clear. I do not want the mids and highs to get drowened out by the bass. What ever i get for mids and highs will be pushed by the T8004. Thanks I will look into them :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 19 2005, 12:53 PM
> *You have nothing better to do.... I think you are using your priviles there a bit too much. Like i said if you have nothing to say stay off the post.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3021123[/snapback]​*


he doen't have any "priviles" man..he's not a moderator.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2005, 04:04 PM
> *he doen't have any "priviles" man..he's not a moderator.
> [snapback]3021923[/snapback]​*


This is true, I think somebody is just trying to get somebody else in trouble..... and its not working.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 19 2005, 02:26 PM
> *This is true, I think somebody is just trying to get somebody else in trouble..... and its not working.
> [snapback]3021962[/snapback]​*


Interesting.. So who is editing my post? If not him .. WHO? He is the one making the comments? How am I trying to get him in trouble? Its not like if he was one he was getting paid for it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 19 2005, 04:51 PM
> *Interesting.. So who is editing my post? If not him .. WHO? He is the one making the comments? How am I trying to get him in trouble? Its not like if he was one he was getting paid for it.
> [snapback]3022064[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=151411]


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 19 2005, 03:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit .. no matter how upsetting this is ..it does make me laugh :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 19 2005, 05:46 PM
> *I have to admit .. no matter how upsetting this is ..it does make me laugh  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022333[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=151464]


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im still wondering why no one has asked how he plan to run 6 speakers on a 4-channel amp???

anywayz
lookin at the specs for your 4-channel amp

100RMSx4 (2ohm)

50RMSx4 (4ohm)

im guessin ya wanna go with 2ohm to get the most out of the amp. good luck findin 2-ohm components, alot of them stay around 4ohms...

for front stage:
kicker resolution 6.5" components
$124.00
(i hear these are hot shit, even ibanender agreed...and i think whether these are 4ohm or 2 ohm, their gonna shut the game down)

http://stores.ebay.com/w-w-w-indoaudio-c-o...1QQftidZ2QQtZkm

for reardoors:
Kicker KS Series KS60 6.5" 2-way
$99.95
(i have the 5.25" version of these, you will not be disappointed)
http://www.cardomain.com/item/KIC05KS60?vq_id=none

(you shouldnt need these at all, it would be excessive)
for wayyy back:
Kicker DS Series DS693 3-way
$99.00
http://www.cardomain.com/item/KIC05DS693?vq_id=none


well hope that helped, im a kicker fan forsure, i dont care what other's say, if your not tryna break the bank and you want clean clear sounds then kicker for sure...all of the kicker compnents i've heard have been loud and clean, so hey, go with what you know i guess....

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 19 2005, 07:24 PM
> *im still wondering why no one has asked how he plan to run 6 speakers on a 4-channel amp???
> 
> [snapback]3022638[/snapback]​*


i assumed he had it figured out since he didn't ask for help with it :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh yea....almost forgot..


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 19 2005, 05:57 PM
> *i assumed he had it figured out since he didn't ask for help with it  :dunno:
> [snapback]3022721[/snapback]​*



I do have it figured out


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

KICK the shit out of your car....

RF and kicker...that should be a nice blend....

im all over the place with my set up, from sony headunit to RF 6x9's to K 5.25's to a poweracoustik amp, to a RF 12" punch....

uhhhh what the fuck was i doing with my life?

-qs


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 19 2005, 05:24 PM
> *im still wondering why no one has asked how he plan to run 6 speakers on a 4-channel amp???
> 
> anywayz
> ...


Thank I will look into those :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 19 2005, 06:50 PM
> *
> 
> KICK the shit out of your car....
> ...



:biggrin: I really wasnt planning on making it all match, it just happens that I came across a good deal on the things I got. But I am not going to turn stuff away because its the same brand. If it all turns out that way ohh well as long as it sounds good I will be happy :biggrin:


----------

